# Xenonics Nighthunter One help



## AceDan (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi guys,
Is this the correct forum to post a support thread? Xenonics Customer Support next to useless. Never a single reply for something that is supposed to be mil. 

Thanks,
AceD


----------



## AceDan (Jun 18, 2012)

Please, anyone?


----------



## larryk (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you need help with ?


----------



## BVH (Jun 18, 2012)

Post away. CPF is full of support-friendly people.


----------



## AceDan (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello and thanks. 

I'm now on my second nh1. Both have failed with this problem. (btw, I bought the second one because I was concerned about messing with the first nh1. Now the second one has exactly the same problem). 

NH1 of whom I know some don't like. I think it's (was) a great torch and very good with covert lens on. 

Both of mine will no longer power up. When I hit or hold on the power button, the circuit clicks and then buzzes momentarily. The batteries I'm certain are good. Both charge fully and are 22v 4400mah lipos. 

The bulb I cannot see any defects, although I wouldn't know how to test being a short arc. 

Every time I press the power button, it buzzes inside and then stops. No light whatsoever. 

I've taken the bulb out and held the power button on to see what this buzzing sound is. All I can see inside is this component on the board lighting up as if it were some kind or starter. The fact that both my nh1s do "exactly" the same buzz must mean they are suffering the same problem. 

Could this be the bulb ? Quite expensive to buy one of it turns out not to be!

Can I test the bulbs somehow? 

Any advice, forever grateful. Xenonics support have not once replied. 

AceD


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't trust the battery, get a power supply & hook up to the light directly & see if you can fire it up.
The battery is the first place I'd trouble shoot at. These should be robust lights, for both to have lamp or ballast failure is not impossible but unlikely.

I've built short arcs from scratch, when ballast can't draw enough power, it buzzes (Also throw sparks at my ballast).


----------



## AceDan (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, thanks for reply. The lights have mains power supplies but still don't fire up even when plugged in. I just can't work it out how two have done the exact same thing within weeks of each other. 

The last thing I remember before the second nh1 failed was it took a few seconds from pushing the on button, to igniting the bulb. Under normal conditions the light comes on instantly. The delay happened on the first nh1 also. 

The lights are still in new condition. Can I test the bulbs somehow, and what can I do with the batteries even if on mains makes no difference?

Again, thanks for help.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Does the power supply suppose to fire it up? Some power supply only charge & won't fire, for example, my shaver won't shave when power is plugged in, a safety feature. Did you ever fire it up with main power supply w/o battery in it? If you have two charger, you could rig one up & directly connect to battery contact on the ballast & see if it'll fire up. 

If you want to try a new bulb, I think it's UXL-75XE, it appears on ebay from time to time for $50-$100 or so, try it out.


----------



## AceDan (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, yes the power supply is designed so it can be used from the mains (or cigarette lighter) and charge at the same time. 

Although the bulb is replaceable, Xenonics claim that they factory align. The bulb model is oddly a UXL-75XE3. Heard of that one?

I'm not even sure what the ballast looks like tbh. All I see looking inside are several circuit boards and this extremely bright sparking light that appears to be the sole cause of the buzzing. 

It's a tight fit inside the torch and I'm no electrical engineer. If you or someone can highlight a way to tell if bulb blown, I'd happily purchase another off eBay or the like...


----------



## AceDan (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh btw, not tried plugged into mains without battery. Could be worth a try. Thanks


----------



## BVH (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't have anything further to offer at the moment but I would not initiate the ignition cycle without the bulb in the circuit. The spark you see might be the "arc gap" component built into many short arc ignition systems. It's a calibrated gap inside a container similar to a spark plug gap and is designed to create a specific ignition voltage. Do you remember the buzzing when the lights worked? It is not an uncommon normal sound in some short arcs.

Do you have a voltmeter?

And just to confirm, the mains power supply is designed so that the light can run for unlimited time while hooked to it?


----------



## BVH (Jun 19, 2012)

AceDan said:


> The bulb model is oddly a UXL-75XE3. Heard of that one?



Here's a lot of 6 bulbs that are probably the same even with an extra digit in the number.

ebay.com/itm/NEW-Lot-of-6-Ushio-UXL-75XE-Xenon-Short-Arc-65W-Lamp-Bulbs-1000L-Light-5000371-/400304035223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d33fad597


----------



## AceDan (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello. 

Nope, when the lights were working correctly, there was no "buzzing" at all. The buzz is now apparent since they don't work. 

As for the power supply. It is used so you can get continuous use from the light, military installations etc or for use when on vehicles. And on the plus side, will charge the battery at the same time. 

Thanks for the eBay link. Have contacted seller to see if he'll split individually but he said nope. 

I don't have voltmeter either, only multimeter but that will only have max 12v. Guess I can borrow one. What sort of range will it need and where will I use it on torch?

Thanks again for all your replies.


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's one for 70.

.ebay.com/itm/Ushio-UXL-75XE-65-Watt-Xenon-Short-Arc-High-Pressure-lamp-Brand-New-/170860132098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c80eb702

On the lights or in paperwork, is there an acceptable input voltage range the lights will operate on? The voltmeter would need to be able to measure DC voltage up to the max battery voltage. Is this a 6S Lipo and if so, then it will need to read up to 25.2V. You'd need to put the voltmeter probes across the + and - battery terminals and observe the Voltage reading when you're trying to start the lights. The reading should be above the minimum input voltage stated in the manual if you have one. You can do the same with the power supply connected. You just want to insure that the light is receiving a high enough Voltage to operate. If that is indeed fine, then you're looking at either a ballast or bulb problem but you probably already know that.


----------



## AceDan (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for that. 

Still need to know how to test current bulbs though. How can you check continuity or if bulb blown on a short arc?


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2012)

Unless you have a known good ballast/short arc power supply, there's no way to test a short arc bulb. There is no continuity thru them by design. I'm not familiar with this light but can you open up the ballast to visually look for burned parts, loose connection or?


----------



## AceDan (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah ok fair enough. I can try taking it apart gently to see, but TWO nh1s within a few weeks, with exactly identical lamp failure?!!! And completely different units, different serials etc. unless out of a bad batch?


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess is that it's not a power supply issue with two batts and two external supplies all of a sudden going South. I also guess it's not a bulb issue - which leaves a ballast, switch or connection issue. And I agree with you that coincidences are not too plentiful in the real world. What have you done identically to both lights just prior to each one malfunctioning? How is that bulb module mounted and connected? Could there be a connection issue in that setup? Is the ballast and lamp module getting a good ground. Just some things that come to mind. I love trouble shooting these issues. Wish I had one to investigate.


----------



## AceDan (Jun 20, 2012)

I've done nothing except turn them on and use them as per a torch. Admittedly they are extremely powerful and so have used them over long distances. Nothing else you can do except turn it on or off. Single button only. 

When the first one failed, I found a second one pretty quickly which I was going to use to take bulb out and batt to test in first one. But I figured not to in case it blew a bulb or batt. And then at least two hours use, buzz buzz and no light. 

I'm happy to take it apart, just not sure how to test as I'm not sure what components do what or how to check they working correctly. If only Xenonics replied to my support requests!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2012)

AceDan said:


> Hi guys,
> Is this the correct forum to post a support thread? Xenonics Customer Support next to useless. Never a single reply for something that is supposed to be mil.



Just out of curiousity of their customer service / support, I called Xenonics yesterday afternoon and left a message stating that I had a friend with a NH1 issue. Vicky called back and left a message on my phone at 10:00am when I was in a meeting and left her direct extension. Not sure what you think but I was fairly impressed with that.

Did you call customer service? Is the light under warranty? Did you purchase it used?


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that's what I call HELPFUL! Way to go, Paul!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 21, 2012)

Well AceDan, I'm not sure if you were actually ever seeking help from Xenonics or just calling them "next to useless" but if you do need help, I guess you'll PM me. I have Vicky's ext and she seems to be helpful. 

Obviously you're going to incur costs if your light isn't under warranty but I honestly don't know what their warranty policy is because I haven't pursued this any further. Like you stated, most of us aren't Xenonics advocates because it's an under performer when compared to the Maxabeam.


----------



## AceDan (Jun 21, 2012)

Good morning guys,
Thanks for making contact with Xenonics. I've not called them as now based in UK. I emailed on 4 occasions over the last 3 weeks. Two to customer service of whom sent me manuals prior to requiring support, and so I replied to that same person. The other two emails I sent where to the customer support emailing address they supply and a guy in the forces on the warranty card. No reply from any...hence my "useless" statement. No offence implied. 

I should imagine both are out of warranty despite being in new condition. So, being in the UK poses me problems and that's why I'm trying to find support to self-diagnose. So everyone who has offered, especially bvh, I'm extremely grateful too. 

Never sure on under performers but does the maxabeam have a covert lens attachment? Besides, I don't have one but two nh1s which have been more than perfect for me 

Thanks for your comments and call to Xenonics on my behalf. I'll PM you


----------



## AceDan (Jun 21, 2012)

Patriot, I can't pm you as apparently you have too many pm's already


----------



## Patriot (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks AceDan, all cleared out. I noticed that my CPF supporter subscription just ended which shrinks the mail box size. Time to renew....

P.S. I understand better now about your difficulties and being overseas. I can think of other manufacturers that you actually have to call since they don't seem to answer email. I also understand the mentality of a, "do it yourself-er" and no one is better at it than BVH. The projects that I've seen him take on blow my mind. Between guys like him and any support that Vicky can give, perhaps you'll have two working NH1's in the end.


----------



## BVH (Jun 21, 2012)

Patriot, that is very nice of you to say, Thank You. I don't know if you visit the machining sub forum but there are some true magicians over there who produce museum quality products!


----------



## AceDan (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've PMd you successfully now. Ive been in touch with that seller selling USHIO bulbs. Will order one to the uk on sat. 

BVH, anything you can advise when I start taking this torch apart. If I get a voltmeter, where do I start?

Guys, how do upload pics here?


----------



## BVH (Jun 21, 2012)

I use the image host "Photobucket" It's free. Upload them to your account and then when viewing them in your album, moving your mouse cursor over the pic will bring up a cloud with 4 link options. Copy the last one "img" and paste it in the body of your CPF post and your image will appear upon refresh.

You have 4 sources of power btw the two lights. As I mentioned, chances are very slim that you're not getting good power to the light but you probably want to be absolutely sure. With your Voltmeter probes, you need to get to a place where you can probe the + and - input wires/connections from the power supply or the + and - leads from the battery to verify that when you flip the switch momentarily, that you have the minimum Voltage stated on the light/in the manual. I think you may have said 12V. If you end up having to do this at or near the ballast, then be careful not to have your probes or body parts around around high voltage components so you don't get zapped. Pics will help because I am not familiar at all with the ballast nor layout of the components in the NH. If Voltage is good, then you'll want to look at all the components on the ballast circuit board. (I'm assuming that the ballast is an open frame type where you can see all the parts, resistors, diodes, coils, etc. If it's sealed, then not much can be done beyond this point. Look for any obvious burned, discolored parts, evidence of arcing, loose wire connections, solder joints that may have come apart. Again being careful, you may need to make some temporary input power connections so you can look at the ballast when flipping the switch. Short pieces of wire with alligator clips work well. You'll be looking for obvious arcs from a high voltage part. Based on the buzz your hearing, something might be visible. I think that's enough for now. Keep in mind, I am not an electronics expert nor even a journeyman but I can sometimes find an issue with a circuit. Many times not. Sometimes, it just comes down to swapping parts until it works. Having the new bulb will pretty much narrow it down to ballast or bulb if input power is good.


----------



## stevo2 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

I am new to the this light, but it looks like an extremely impressive torch! I plugged it in following the directions, hit the button and the light began to flash in a strobe effect. Turned it immediately off because I do not believe it has a strobe function. Let it charge more and then gave it a second shot while it was still plugged in, and it actually blew out part of the black plastic housing in the back (was not hot)! After thinking I just broke a very expensive light, i tried it one more time 12 hours later and it worked! But now as I try to recharge the thing it strobes while its plugged in... any ideas on what is wrong or what went wrong with the light or how I am messing it up?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

Sounds like the batteries got so warm/hot while charging that something expanded and displaced important pieces. What did Xenonics warranty department say?


----------



## stevo2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



Patriot said:


> Sounds like the batteries got so warm/hot while charging that something expanded and displaced important pieces. What did Xenonics warranty department say?



I havent had the oppotunity to get a hold of them yet, out in a COP in Afghanistan. The light still operates, just 100mph taped the plastic housing that cracked back up. I just dont want to add my light to the list of things that might blow up in my hands! It was properly plugged in and charging, first time using it in a couple of months, hit the switch, litght started to strobe and then it "blew" some of the back end housing out, and now it seems to work just fine. So I can call it fixed....???

I really appreciate the reply and help!


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

The strobing effect from the Xenonics is from the battery being low charge. Have you actually pulled the battery out to look at it?


----------



## electromage (May 9, 2014)

Do any of you know what it means when the green light on the back illuminates constantly and the button does nothing?


----------



## eyesonfire (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

Do what I did.. Convert the NH to a 70 watt Xenon with 4S lipo battery. The host is great and the reflector is top notch with amazing throw. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

I haven't the pleasure/curse of a NH in my collection yet but I think I agree with eyesonfire, conversion may be the easiest! Lol
But in all seriousness, bvh is pointing you the right direction.....
Checking battery/ps voltage under load, as well as amperage draw is stage 1, if everything is kosher, then acquire a new bulb and try again, if still no go, then ballast is your most likely suspect. There are many areas of that, that can be tested.... 
"Trouble shooting 101, start at the beginning and work your way forward"
Test voltages at batt connection, switch, filters, etc.
Believe me when I say I understand determination when you want to fix a toy/tool... (Looks around at maxabeam guts, locator and Israeli SA parts laying around)..... yup, totally understand....
With a little patience, I'm sure you'll get them fired back up. Maybe you'll get lucky and all you had was a bad batch of bulbs! (Always hope for best!)
Good luck!


----------



## electromage (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

I don't think I'm having the same problem as OP, just thought this thread might attract the attention of someone who knew more than me. I tried connecting 5S and 6S LiPo, fully charged so they had plenty of power to fire it up, pushed the button, and the green light came on. No sounds, I think the igniter is bad, but I have no idea.

*eyesonfire:* What the heck is going on there? Is it still short-arc? Is that the ballast on the back?


----------



## eyesonfire (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



electromage said:


> I don't think I'm having the same problem as OP, just thought this thread might attract the attention of someone who knew more than me. I tried connecting 5S and 6S LiPo, fully charged so they had plenty of power to fire it up, pushed the button, and the green light came on. No sounds, I think the igniter is bad, but I have no idea.
> 
> *eyesonfire:* What the heck is going on there? Is it still short-arc? Is that the ballast on the back?



Yes the ballast is mounted to the rear. After over an hour of continual use the ballast is just warm to the touch if that. The host is gutted completely.
It is a 70 watt Xenon setup. Truth be told I have two of these the first one had the same issue as many others do with the clicking but all that was required was a new battery. 
This one on the other hand had gone through some serious wear and tear. I actually use this one quite often it has great throw and flood. It has a 4S 5000 ma lithium polymer battery with balance port and charging port mounted to the rear, which makes charging quite easy. 
Also there is a blow by port just so as not to have a pressurized canister in the case of a mishap with the battery. Also there is a real-time battery level indicator which steps through each cells voltage. So to stay within limits of the lipo.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



eyesonfire said:


> Yes the ballast is mounted to the rear. After over an hour of continual use the ballast is just warm to the touch if that. The host is gutted completely.
> It is a 70 watt Xenon setup. Truth be told I have two of these the first one had the same issue as many others do with the clicking but all that was required was a new battery.
> This one on the other hand had gone through some serious wear and tear. I actually use this one quite often it has great throw and flood. It has a 4C 5000 ma lithium polymer battery with balance port and charging port mounted to the rear, which makes charging quite easy.
> Also there is a blow by port just so as not to have a pressurized canister in the case of a mishap with the battery. Also there is a real-time battery level indicator which steps through each cells voltage. So to stay within limits of the lipo.




I think what he was asking was if it's still a short arc xenon or a HID "xenon". Big difference, lol.


----------



## eyesonfire (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

70 watt Xenon setup..... Not SA


----------



## FRITZHID (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



eyesonfire said:


> 70 watt Xenon setup..... Not SA



That's what I figured but didn't want to speak up on your project, lol.
How's that working out in comparison to stock? I figure a lot more light but wider beam? It's a shame they can't figure out how to make HID full power at startup like SAs do. Sounds like a nice conversion.... maybe if my MB ever dies and I run outta spare parts, I'll convert it to HID, lol.
I am a fan of HID conversions, but usually from an incan host to HID or SA, not SA to HID.


----------



## BVH (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

And I'm guessing he means a 4S (4 cells in-Series), not 4C pack - 4-cell for = 14.8 Nominal Volts.


----------



## eyesonfire (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



BVH said:


> And I'm guessing he means a 4S (4 cells in-Series), not 4C pack - 4-cell for = 14.8 Nominal Volts.



Yes Bob that is correct... What you said...


----------



## eyesonfire (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



FRITZHID said:


> That's what I figured but didn't want to speak up on your project, lol.
> How's that working out in comparison to stock? I figure a lot more light but wider beam? It's a shame they can't figure out how to make HID full power at startup like SAs do. Sounds like a nice conversion.... maybe if my MB ever dies and I run outta spare parts, I'll convert it to HID, lol.
> I am a fan of HID conversions, but usually from an incan host to HID or SA, not SA to HID.



Its great. And yes more light just not as tight. Only reason I did the SA to HID was because this one was water damaged in the field, and I did not want to see a good host go to waste...


----------



## FRITZHID (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



eyesonfire said:


> Its great. And yes more light just not as tight. Only reason I did the SA to HID was because this one was water damaged in the field, and I did not want to see a good host go to waste...



Great! Nothing like resurrecting a light and giving it new life!


----------



## electromage (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*

So it's just a 12V MH system. I could do that, but there's something special about short arc. Are you using a standard D1R? How is it mounted?


----------



## eyesonfire (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Xenonics Nighthunter One problem, mine blew up.*



electromage said:


> So it's just a 12V MH system. I could do that, but there's something special about short arc. Are you using a standard D1R? How is it mounted?



Its using a 5000mAh 4S 14.8V 65C Lipo.
The bulb is mounted in molded high temp porcelain.
Of course you can do it... nothing special. Just make sure to incorporate a blow by port or similar. Just in case the lipo decides to have a bad day. Actually the HID works quite good with the NH reflector & host.


----------

